# bumper  pull vs. 5th wheel



## sch4772 (Jul 17, 2001)

we have a bumper pull but are considering purchasing a 5th wheel.  eveyone that we have talked to says that your truck can pull more weight with a 5th wheel but no one can tell me the % or were I can find it so that I can calculate how large of a trailer we can purchase.  if anyone can help me with this I would greatly appreciate it.  thanks

Sch4772


----------



## C Nash (Jul 17, 2001)

bumper  pull vs. 5th wheel

Most manfactures specs. list the different tow weights for tags and 5th wheel. I think it generally runs about 10 to 15% more.  I have towed both and IMO the 5th tows much better with the proper tow vehicle but, you lose some of your truck bed area with the 5th wheel


----------



## larchambeau (Jul 27, 2001)

bumper  pull vs. 5th wheel

I'm looking at a sales brochure for a 2001 Silverado, and it has all this data posted.

I'll just give you a sample.

A 2500HD with duramax deisel lists maximum trailer weight of 12,000 pounds for any configuration using a ball hitch.  The corresponding numbers for a fifth wheel are 15,200 to 15,800, depending on the truch setup.  See your local Chevy dealer for a more detailed copy.  GMC also has the data, but they show their number in Gross Combined Vehicle Weight (GCVW), which can confuse the issue a little until you remember they are the same truck with a different nameplate.

Having listed MAXIMUM trailer weight, allow a 10 - 15 % margin for safety.  And judge your trailers by their listed gross capacity, since you must account for all your passengers, your "stuff" in the trailer, and any liquids you are carrying.


----------



## larchambeau (Jul 27, 2001)

bumper  pull vs. 5th wheel

I'm looking at a sales brochure for a 2001 Silverado, and it has all this data posted.

I'll just give you a sample.

A 2500HD with duramax deisel lists maximum trailer weight of 12,000 pounds for any configuration using a ball hitch.  The corresponding numbers for a fifth wheel are 15,200 to 15,800, depending on the truch setup.  See your local Chevy dealer for a more detailed copy.  GMC also has the data, but they show their number in Gross Combined Vehicle Weight (GCVW), which can confuse the issue a little until you remember they are the same truck with a different nameplate.

Having listed MAXIMUM trailer weight, allow a 10 - 15 % margin for safety.  And judge your trailers by their listed gross capacity, since you must account for all your passengers, your "stuff" in the trailer, and any liquids you are carrying.


----------



## larchambeau (Jul 27, 2001)

bumper  pull vs. 5th wheel

I'm looking at a sales brochure for a 2001 Silverado, and it has all this data posted.

I'll just give you a sample.

A 2500HD with duramax deisel lists maximum trailer weight of 12,000 pounds for any configuration using a ball hitch.  The corresponding numbers for a fifth wheel are 15,200 to 15,800, depending on the truch setup.  See your local Chevy dealer for a more detailed copy.  GMC also has the data, but they show their number in Gross Combined Vehicle Weight (GCVW), which can confuse the issue a little until you remember they are the same truck with a different nameplate.

Having listed MAXIMUM trailer weight, allow a 10 - 15 % margin for safety.  And judge your trailers by their listed gross capacity, since you must account for all your passengers, your "stuff" in the trailer, and any liquids you are carrying.


----------



## joy (Nov 2, 2001)

bumper  pull vs. 5th wheel

Do your homework carefully and err on the side of too much truck - not enough truck is a costly mistake to correct! www.trailerlife.com forum has had several discussions on this topic - go back in their archives and read up.  And do not rely on the word of either the truck salesman or Rv salesman - they are interested in making a sale and are not usually very knowledgable on the specs involved! We have made both of these errors so benefit from our experience!

joy


----------

